# 3rd Generation Mason Contractor Here To Help



## RiverCityMason (Jun 17, 2010)

Im new to this site but definately not new to the masonry construction trade/business. Here to answer questions and comrad with fellow masons.

A little about myself. My name is Jeremy Kieffer in from the midwest and i come from 3 generations of masonry proffesionals. My grandfather Gerald P Kieffer was once the largest union masonry contractor in the tristates. My entire family has ben invoved in the masonry indusrty. Some time ago my grandfather passed due to inhaling silica for many years. Thus the company went in limbo as the unions were reorganizing and my surviving family decided to shut down. Now things have changed in the business climate. The union presence has been ever deminishing and open shop contractors fill the void. There are aguments on both sides and i have no side in it. Theres pros and cons with everything in life. 

I would like to talk to anybody who is interested in masonry in all forms. Thanks for reading along.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Thanks for sharing the pictures, nice work.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

*ditto*

Ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## RiverCityMason (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey thanks guys. Hows work shaping up for you guys this year. A bit slow on this end. Got some residential veneers.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forums.

Work is good. Busiest year yet.


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

It may be for me as well if you start the year in march. A lot of big projects up in the air right now, seems hard to get things boiled down to definites.


----------



## RiverCityMason (Jun 17, 2010)

6stringmason said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> Work is good. Busiest year yet.


Hey thats great 6string. The Midwest seems to fair better for some reason. Alot of go getters from our parts :thumbsup:



artisanstone said:


> It may be for me as well if you start the year in march. A lot of big projects up in the air right now, seems hard to get things boiled down to definites.


Yes i hear you there Art. I love laying stone. Its a challenge in all forms including nature to build a structural element aswell as an eye popping one Love the stone work. Im used to laying brick and block though and im fluent as can be. Jusr love the creativeness of stone. 

Currently im working on a brick frontal veneer and a cultured stone job directly across from one another. Ill get some pics here for the interested folks. Peace RCM


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Some great stone work in you photos RiverCityMason. Like your kitchen floor, puts my flagstone one to shame.


----------



## malatu (Apr 26, 2010)

stuart45 said:


> Some great stone work in you photos RiverCityMason. Like your kitchen floor, puts my flagstone one to shame.


Why can't I see any of these photos?


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

malatu said:


> Why can't I see any of these photos?


You should be able to see them on his profile.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

RiverCityMason said:


> Hey thanks guys. Hows work shaping up for you guys this year. A bit slow on this end. Got some residential veneers.


Welcome RCM, and one more thanks for the nice pics.

I'm fortunate to be fairly busy this year, actually kind of reminds me of 2005-07.



stuart45 said:


> Some great stone work in you photos RiverCityMason. Like your kitchen floor, puts my flagstone one to shame.


I'm positive you know how to post pics, soooooooooooo????? :whistling


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

jomama said:


> Welcome RCM, and one more thanks for the nice pics.
> 
> I'm fortunate to be fairly busy this year, actually kind of reminds me of 2005-07.
> 
> ...


Joe,
Did you mean a photo of my kitchen floor:laughing:
Here it is. Repro Blue lias flagstones at £30 per yard. Real ones are £150.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

stuart45 said:


> Joe,
> Did you mean a photo of my kitchen floor:laughing:
> 
> Of course :thumbup:
> ...


Looks good Stu, but how thick is the material?

I'll admit I have no idea how to convert the Euro to a dollar either..... :laughing:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

RiverCityMason said:


> Im new to this site but definately not new to the masonry construction trade/business. Here to answer questions and comrad with fellow masons.
> 
> A little about myself. My name is Jeremy Kieffer in from the midwest and i come from 3 generations of masonry proffesionals. My grandfather Gerald P Kieffer was once the largest union masonry contractor in the tristates. My entire family has ben invoved in the masonry indusrty. Some time ago my grandfather passed due to inhaling silica for many years. Thus the company went in limbo as the unions were reorganizing and my surviving family decided to shut down. Now things have changed in the business climate. The union presence has been ever deminishing and open shop contractors fill the void. There are aguments on both sides and i have no side in it. Theres pros and cons with everything in life.
> 
> I would like to talk to anybody who is interested in masonry in all forms. Thanks for reading along.


Your talent shows in your work. 

Welcome to CT.

:thumbsup:.​


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

jomama said:


> Looks good Stu, but how thick is the material?
> 
> I'll admit I have no idea how to convert the Euro to a dollar either..... :laughing:


A local reclaimation yard makes them, and they are usually 2 inches thick, but mine are only 1 inch thick as i needed to keep the floor height down.
The real ones are usually about 4 inches, but the bottoms are really uneven and very heavy and difficult to lay. 
The old ones were laid straight on to the earth back then.
I had a look at the back of our cottage yesterday. Do you think there is a bit of movement in the wall, or is it my eyes or a dodgy stabilla?:laughing:







BTW We still have the pound in the UK.


----------



## AZ Stone Veneer (Jul 28, 2010)

Well now I know where and who to ask if I need it... Thanks!!


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I am a super for a commercial general contractor, and I depend on masons on most of my projects(mostly schools) to get structural block up to bearing so I can get the roof on before the weather turns nasty. It usually ain't much fun, but every once in while I'll get a good one that pushes and gets done early. Those are the guys I take to lunch a lot!


----------



## Paintlady (May 11, 2010)

welcome! You just never know when I may have a mason question. Nice pics.


----------



## magicmike21 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've worked mainly as a laborer for masonry company and like the work and have started to learn brick and blocklaying..Whats the pay scale for a mason? (union or non-union) Will I be able to make a decent living doing this?


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

RiverCityMason said:


> Im new to this site but definately not new to the masonry construction trade/business. Here to answer questions and comrad with fellow masons.
> 
> A little about myself. My name is Jeremy Kieffer in from the midwest and i come from 3 generations of masonry proffesionals. My grandfather Gerald P Kieffer was once the largest union masonry contractor in the tristates. My entire family has ben invoved in the masonry indusrty. Some time ago my grandfather passed due to inhaling silica for many years. Thus the company went in limbo as the unions were reorganizing and my surviving family decided to shut down. Now things have changed in the business climate. The union presence has been ever deminishing and open shop contractors fill the void. There are aguments on both sides and i have no side in it. Theres pros and cons with everything in life.
> 
> I would like to talk to anybody who is interested in masonry in all forms. Thanks for reading along.


welcome


----------



## joesewell (Oct 3, 2010)

*stucco*



RiverCityMason said:


> Im new to this site but definately not new to the masonry construction trade/business. Here to answer questions and comrad with fellow masons.
> 
> A little about myself. My name is Jeremy Kieffer in from the midwest and i come from 3 generations of masonry proffesionals. My grandfather Gerald P Kieffer was once the largest union masonry contractor in the tristates. My entire family has ben invoved in the masonry indusrty. Some time ago my grandfather passed due to inhaling silica for many years. Thus the company went in limbo as the unions were reorganizing and my surviving family decided to shut down. Now things have changed in the business climate. The union presence has been ever deminishing and open shop contractors fill the void. There are aguments on both sides and i have no side in it. Theres pros and cons with everything in life.
> 
> I would like to talk to anybody who is interested in masonry in all forms. Thanks for reading along.


 

Was wondering if youknew of a good stucco ratio for sand and portland cement as i am stuccoing my house that i just finished building thx.
Joe sewell
J&J construction


----------

